# Searching for a chance to get experience



## MiriamB (May 20, 2013)

I graduated medical coding 2 years ago, I have been knocking on door for the past two years searching for someone to give me a chance to train (even offered to work for free). It seems that no one wants to lend a hand, I also became a member of AAPC in search of a mentor, or someone that could lead me people that could help me, but found that is there was not much of networking going on. 
I am in the process of obtaining my certification, but test are expensive and without a job it makes it almost impossible.
If there is someone that could give me a hand, I am willing to relocate.
Thank you


----------



## smoon1216 (May 20, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## rhondagranja (May 21, 2013)

I can appreciate that you are just wanting a chance here but be sure to check your post for grammar and such before sending it out.  Just a tip.


----------



## Razzie11 (May 26, 2013)

*You offered to work for free?*

I saw your question about finding work as a coder, and had to comment. Sorry I do not have any ideas, other than networking. I am a medical assistant finding I do not like the clinical side of the job, but would rather do coding/billing work. I am debating on taking the CPC exam, but finding several comments including yours that it is very difficult to find a job or to "get your foot in the door". Have you tried an unpaid internship at a clinic/physicians office? Perhaps contacting previous instructors at the local community colleges. Sometimes they receive info on local job availability for coders/medical staff. I think your grammar is fine, by the way. You got your message across.


----------

